#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  Cost of living In UK-Living cost in UK -How to survive  in UK living standards

## priyasweet

*
Hi!  This is Priya, an education expert for education in UK.I have written about education in U K,what  you all  students need to know before you plan to study in UK*

*Living Costs for Foreign Student*

Before you plan to study in UK,you need to take care of many things including study which is your main motive.You also need to calculate your everyday living expenses including your food, accommodation (rent and other bills), books and equipment, and clothes - making sure that you have enough left over for leisure activities and socialising.  

*Budgeting for the year*

At boarding schools and some international study centres, accommodation and meals are included in your fees, but if you are on a course at a further education college, higher education college or university, you will probably need to budget for rent and also for buying and cooking your own food. Even if your institution has a canteen, you will usually need to pay for the meals you eat there separately from your rent. You should always plan your living expenses over 12 months, even if the academic year is shorter, as you may have to pay accommodation and other costs over the holidays. It's also worth checking what bills you are expected to pay and which are included in your rent, as this can have a big effect on your budget. Student accommodation in halls of residence can often look more expensive than a room in a shared house, but all bills and internet access are usually included in the cost of your room, whereas in private accommodation you will be expected to pay these separately. Before you arrive, your institution should be able to give you clear guidance on exact prices of its accommodation, meals in its canteen, bills you will be expected to pay and the cost of living in the local region.


 *Leisure and socialising*

depending on what you choose to do. If you go to the cinema once or twice a week, dine in expensive restaurants every evening and make regular trips to the theatre or the ballet, you will spend much more than if you take advantage only of the entertainment arranged by student societies. Most on-campus activities with friends will cost you next to nothing. Of course, the actual amount you spend is likely to be somewhere between the two. Most universities have a student cinema, nightclub, theatre and other entertainment available that you can enjoy for much less than similar entertainment will cost you off-campus.


 *Cheaper options*

If you're going to be living on a budget, there are several tips for value buying. Outdoor markets are good for fresh food and cheap clothing and you will often find these close to areas where there are large numbers of students. Larger supermarkets where you can buy in bulk are generally cheaper than smaller local shops and stores and many sell good quality clothing, household goods and electrical equipment as well as food and other provisions. Some supermarket chains offer online shopping and will deliver your shopping to your home. There may be a small charge for this, but it is likely to be no more than your bus or taxi fare and much easier than struggling home with bags of heavy shopping.*

Student discounts*

Many shops, theatres, cinemas, museums and galleries offer special reductions for students and special student fares are often available on buses and trains. To take advantage of these, you will usually need to prove membership of the National Union of Students (NUS), an organisation that represents the interests of all students in the UK, which can be arranged by your institution. Recent discounts listed on the NUS website include 10 per cent off purchases of selected items at HMV (a music and DVD retail chain), Topshop / Topman (a chain of fashionable clothes shops), ShoeZone (shoe shops), Peacocks (a chain of family clothing stores) and Argos (homeware and hardware.

 *Health care*

All international students on full-time UK courses that last more than six months can take advantage of the UK's National Health Service, including free consultation with doctors and free hospital care for you and your family.
*If You have any query regarding the education in UK.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
*





  Similar Threads: Tips of great living Study in australia cost | Cost of studying in australia Study Cost In UK-Higher Education Cost In UK Education cost in USA - Cost of Education in US - Cost of living in USA 13 Phrases for living

----------

